
Hacking a Gnuplot into Minecraft - DanielRibeiro
http://metaphysicaldeveloper.wordpress.com/2011/07/31/hacking-a-gnuplot-into-minecraft/
======
eridius
No libs for editing the world? What about the list at
[http://www.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/Development_Resources#Libr...](http://www.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/Development_Resources#Libraries)?

~~~
DanielRibeiro
Thanks. I somehow missed that. Substrate seems quite developed[1]. As for it
being running on .Net, I wonder how well it does on mono.

[1] [http://www.minecraftforum.net/topic/245996-sdk-substrate-
map...](http://www.minecraftforum.net/topic/245996-sdk-substrate-map-editing-
library-for-cnet-062/)

